# Need a wifi router



## Terabyte (Jun 1, 2011)

I need a Wifi + ADSL router for using at home.
My budget is 2-3k.
Also should Wifi G router suffice or I should go for Wifi N model?
Thanks!


----------



## nims11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dlink Wireless G ADSL2+ Router DSL-2640U
it costs slightly above 3K but its a good ADSL wifi router. you will have to increase your budget to get a wifi N ADSL wifi router.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2011)

If majority of devices in your are 802.11n devices, then go for 802.11n router. I would suggest Linksys WAG120N wireless gateway (modem+router).


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 3, 2011)

Got Linksys WAG120N for 2.6k, setup was pretty simple.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 3, 2011)

Using Netgear DG834G V.3 for last 3 years. Great Wi-Fi router at very cheap budget.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 3, 2011)

To use a n series router all devices should be wireless n compatible to achieve n speeds or else they would use the b or g signal. Check if your devices are compatible as the 1k price increase is not justified otherwise.


----------

